# "To Kill a Mockingbird"



## Guitarist (Apr 5, 2016)

It starts in 5 minutes on TCM.  I think I may watch it.

Have you seen it? Read it?  Do you remember when and where you first saw it? Read it?

I read the _Reader's Digest _condensed version first, then the full version. My mother took me to see it the year it was released.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 5, 2016)

It is one of my favourite movies. 
It makes me want to stand up and cheer Atticus Finch for his principled and noble actions.


----------



## jujube (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm recording it.  It's been beaucoup years since I last saw it and I'm looking forward to watching it again.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 5, 2016)

Great  movie.

Nostalgic of times when kids played outside and a tire hanging from a tree kept you busy for hours.

I saw it a few months ago and have also read the book.

I love black and white movies.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 5, 2016)

It's in my top 5 films.  I couldn't even count how many times I've seen it.  I saw it again just a few months ago.


----------



## chic (Apr 6, 2016)

Good film, good book. I would if she really wrote it or if Truman Capote did as people began to suspect?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 6, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> My mother took me to see it the year it was released.



Btw,how awesome was that and what aa fond memory it must be!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2016)

I think the first time I saw it was when I was babysitting one night and I was probably about 15 or 16.  Must have been around 1967 or 68.


----------



## oldman (Apr 6, 2016)

Probably Gregory Peck's best movie.


----------



## ronaldj (Apr 6, 2016)

I watched it for the first time two days ago....great movie


----------



## Redd (Apr 6, 2016)

Has anyone read the sequel to Mockingbird titled "Go Set A Watchman" where Scout is all grown up? Another great book by a great author.

I enjoyed it and question why some gave it a bad review. Likely they wanted Scout to remain a child forever.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 6, 2016)

Redd said:


> Has anyone read the sequel to Mockingbird titled "Go Set A Watchman" where Scout is all grown up? Another great book by a great author.
> 
> I enjoyed it and question why some gave it a bad review. Likely they wanted Scout to remain a child forever.



I have not read the sequel.

Sometimes you just don't mess with a classic.

There has been controversy on how is it possiible that Harper Lee,who was a recluse for 55 years since she published To Kill a Moockingbird,andd has always been adamant that she would never write another book,all of a suddden,did.

It has also beenn said that she is '95 percent blind,profoundly deaf and wheelcair bound since 2007'

And then you have these ghostwriters.


Makes one think.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I have not read the sequel.
> 
> Sometimes you just don't mess with a classic.
> 
> ...



Mockingbird was her second book.  Apparently the other book was never published as Harper Lee didn't want to have it published.  I think it was her sister that released it.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 6, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Mockingbird was her second book.  Apparently the other book was never published as Harper Lee didn't want to have it published.  I think it was her sister that released it.



Omg! Thanks for correcting me  Annie!,I just read up  on it!

Also,hasn't recieved great reviews.others say we should remember what time period it was written and should not be shocked.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2016)

I haven't read it and don't plan to due to bad reviews and that Atticus looks bad in it.  I'd rather keep him as a hero.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 6, 2016)

I saw and read, to kill A Mockingbird. loved them both. I also read Go Set A Watchman. I didn't care for it as much. It didn't hold my interest. I probably had such high expectations after Mockingbird that it disappointed me.


----------

